# Fruits?



## treysik (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi folks,

I've read mixed things regarding Colombians and eating fruit.

What I have done is mix a different fruit each time I feed him his turkey, but he just eats around the fruit, leaving it behind. 

Is it necessary for him to eat fruits? He's only a baby coming in at just over 9 inches. He is growing like a weed. Nearly 2 inches in weeks. 

Thanks on advance!


----------



## KritterKeeper (Apr 20, 2013)

Most of what ive read says they are basically meat eaters. I dont feed mine any fruits. Id say its up to you if you want to keep trying but its not necessary..


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 20, 2013)

_Tegus are omnivores, they can and do eat a variety of foods, one has yet to be discovered or recognized as being strictly carnivores or vegetarians. What to eat is not all instinct, they also have to learn what's food and what's not. Since they are our pets that's where we come in. If you start them on a variety early then you'll have less feeding issues later on. Sometimes if the fruit is not ripe or sweet enough they won't eat it, other times, in the beginning you may have to cut it up into small pieces so that they can't pick around it when mixed with other things. After time they learn to like it and recognize it as food and then you can offer it with out doing much to it. Just because they don't eat it one day doesn't mean you should stop offering it all together. Give it a break, switch it up, try something else and or just offer it again some other time._

_Even if it means pureeing the fruit and mixing it with their meats. It's a process that can take time but it works. _


----------



## treysik (Apr 20, 2013)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _Tegus are omnivores, they can and do eat a variety of foods, one has yet to be discovered or recognized as being strictly carnivores or vegetarians. What to eat is not all instinct, they also have to learn what's food and what's not. Since they are our pets that's where we come in. If you start them on a variety early then you'll have less feeding issues later on. Sometimes if the fruit is not ripe or sweet enough they won't eat it, other times, in the beginning you may have to cut it up into small pieces so that they can't pick around it when mixed with other things. After time they learn to like it and recognize it as food and then you can offer it with out doing much to it. Just because they don't eat it one day doesn't mean you should stop offering it all together. Give it a break, switch it up, try something else and or just offer it again some other time._
> 
> _Even if it means pureeing the fruit and mixing it with their meats. It's a process that can take time but it works. _



Thanks! I have been mixing it up with different fruits with no luck. I cut them up but what I will do is blend it with the meat. I like to give variety if possible. He gets crickets/super worms every other day. Eats like a pig but is great at picking around fruit pieces.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 20, 2013)

_If he can pick around it then the pieces are too big for now, just cut them smaller. You can also try cutting some fruit, add a bit of sugar or natural honey to it and put it in the fridge for a day or two and let it marinate. They do like honey so the honey alone might entice him enough to try the fruit._


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Apr 20, 2013)

All my Tegus eat fruit they love it. Took them alittle while to like it, but now they do


----------



## HeatherN (Apr 20, 2013)

Tarot used to only eat blueberries once in a blue moon, but now he eats fruit when he's hungry. his favorite seem to be strawberries. the only reason i give him fruit is to keep his diet varied. i always have some on hand too!


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Apr 20, 2013)

Kodo won't touch fruit either, even if covered in delicious egg yolk (his favorite treat). I've tried a few different methods to get him to eat fruit and none have worked, so I don't bother. If you can get yours to eat a berry or two, more power to you.


----------



## Skeetzy (Apr 21, 2013)

Mine eats blueberries no problem. I believe grapes too. I don't feed him them, but my girlfriend loves spoiling the bearded and tegu with them.


----------



## BatGirl1 (May 10, 2013)

For niles (blk and wht argentine) i started buying "mixed tropical fruit" ...it is canned papaya, pineapple, peach and maybe pear... but he loves it. I cut it up and mix with his meat. I was also told pineapple is actually a good aide to prevent impaction, and i do know niles has been pooping 'better ' since the addition of fruit. So i do recommend it.


----------



## Logie_Bear (May 10, 2013)

I've yet to try feeding any fruit to my Argentine. She started out as such a picky eater. I've been planning to try soon tho, for those of you who have fruit loving tegus, what is their absolute favorite fruit?


----------



## BatGirl1 (May 10, 2013)

Niles likes fresh cherries cut up. He also eats pineapple, papaya, peaches... not sure what his favorite would be because it's always mixed w his meats... for veggies he liked potato but not carrots or peas. He actually picked up a piece of carrot and spit it back out.haha


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 13, 2013)

_Not sure mine have an absolute favorite, sometimes they'll pick the berries and grapes out first from a fruit salad. Other times they'll go for the pineapples and melons first depending on the mix._


----------



## Logie_Bear (May 13, 2013)

I cut up some blueberries today and I was very surprised that Ezzy went straight for them. She only ate 3 or 4 but, it's definitely a start. I think I'll try mixing them in her meat tomorrow.


----------



## treysik (May 13, 2013)

I've tried a variety, most of what has been mentioned here and still won't eat then. If I blend it in, he barely eats anything. Just small nibbles.


----------



## laurarfl (May 14, 2013)

All of mine eat fruit. My Colombians will eat fruit before meat, except for rodents..yum!


----------



## BatGirl1 (May 15, 2013)

At first niles was like "what is this stuff? " now i watch him pick out the fruits then the meat  it is true once they try it... like kids..."i don't like it, it looks funny...wait...mmmmm. more please! " haha


----------

